# Get your grill on!



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

In case anyone wants to be part of this event or just attend heres the link:

http://www.moderncookoff.com/

Talked to the guy who is putting this one at last weeks Q comp, I told him I would post it here for the grillmasters on this site!

Sounds like a good time, with lots to do and eat!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Got word from Rod today that this thing is filling up fast. Looks like its gonna be a full field, so sign-up soon if you want to participate, or if you want to go and watch, should be alot of interesting cooks, and rigs!


----------

